# Reining Prospect, 55 Rides.



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Very nice horse! Did you train her?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks  Nope I didn't train her, she is with a futurity trainer.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I know nothing about reining, but it looks like she definitely has potential!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Darylann!


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

I definately see potential. She is a pretty little thing too! I wish my boy could be a reiner, but there's no trainers for it around here.


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

wow, after being out for two weeks she works like that?!

she's saner than my 11 year old  great little filly!!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

shes super cute ... i love reining- keep us posted on her


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks for the comments on her looks!  I'm not a huge fan of her looks, she is very plain jane, however she does have good conformation. I bought her for temperment, bloodlines and atheletic ability! 

Bali she does have a great mind on her. She did buck when he lunged her that day but more out of joy to be out of her pen (not alot of room to romp around and play) She's never bucked with a rider, just on the line. 

Fuller I will be keeping you posted, this horse was my dream for along time, now I want to brag about it.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Shes looking good. Takes time but she is coming a long well it looks like.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks. Yeah it takes alot of time, she had a pretty rough go to. She was a late start (my choice) and then had to take a month off after her surgery. 

She is a bit behind but my trainers are confident in her. They think she is wonderful once she gets over her stubburn behaviour.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

She's looking very good. Congrats.


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

Wow! Haha we showed the horse I'm exercising for some people to a possible buyer today, he's 12, a AFTER lunging him for 15 mins, he still let out a buck when I started loping him.... so I'm VERY impressed that a two year old is so level headed! Great work! I love her little baby slide, too! heehee


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

That is one thing about reiners. Even the babies. They just seem to love to work and you rarely have any problems from them. Once my young horses are well started I never lunge again. No matter how long they have been off. Even my stallion never gets lunged before we ride even when he has had 6-8 months off.

The young horses might buck a bit on the line for the first few times but even after that they really do not act up much. They are all about the work.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah they really do have a great work ethic. She waits at the gate, as do all the other prospects at the barn (all 2yr olds and some 3yr old futurity horses)


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

awww! thats so cool. I think it is so nice to just be able to saddle up without lungeing all the time!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

she's an awesome little horse!
She's not lazy, she just knows how to conserve her energy. 

She looked wonderful that day! Her stops are coming along great!

PS - I sent you an email!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

Shes looking great tiff!!!! I cant wait for you to get video of her being shown, that will be so cool!! I know it a ways away but still, i like to think ahead lol.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Yes Steff, I'm sure she is conserving her energy.  

Thanks RJ, I can't wait either. One more year...lol


----------



## Nita (May 24, 2007)

WOW. Nice little filly! Plain, like you said, but sometimes plain is good. =) She moves nicely, too! I def. see a prospect all right. only 55 rides? That's really good! She has a nice stop too.... I think that the ones that you have to really push to get them to go like that usually have good stops because they want to stop! Ha. And then there's the little spitfires like mine that will stop and roll back and leave you in the dirt if you're not paying attention lol. Trust me. Lazy is a good thing! 

Yeah, awesome! I want to hear moreeeee!


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Not me lazy get sold down the road real fast. Last lazy horse I had is no longer here. To hard to get them to move out to get a good stop. Lazy can be good if you are looking for a Green reiner but much past that not what you really want in a reiner. Good controlled speed. From the looks this mare should have some of that in the end.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

No you need a horse that can get up and move and move quick (which she can) they need to be very responsive and be listening for what you ask. A slower (I find it easier to speed them up rather than slow them down) horse is okay with me as long as they aren't dull.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Unfortunately, with green horses, that is sometimes a side effect of teaching them to travel "with their brakes on". I think she is going wonderfully and I absolutely love the way she travels. Nice stop too.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

I wish my little two year old acted like her
She is lazy and likes to do things HER way. Thankfully she is over her whole bucking thing but she ain't out of the terrible two's yet! But I really love your filly. She has great looks and even though her color might not get her noticed, her performance will! I love sorrels


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I don't think there is a whole lot plain about her. She is a very nice little mare. I would take a nice little sorrel mare that moves like that over a truckload of ill-bred roans and buckskins.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Mango Roo, my other two year olds don't act like that (althought we won't ride them next year so we don't know) but they are little brats even on the ground! 

Well thanks so much Kevin! That actually means alot coming from you seeing as how I really respect your opinion!  

I love this little mare, really I do and wouldn't give her up for anything, I worked long and hard (okay not that long seeing as I am only 22 but...) to get a horse like her and pay for her myself. I've been very lucky to have a supportive hubby as well seeing as how I only saved up for 6 months worth of training...lol


----------

